# Kapex miter saw



## builderboy1 (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm new to the forum as of today and hope a question right off the bat is not in bad taste or presumptive. I'm going to change out my sliding 12 inch DeWalt miter saw for a nearly "dustless" Kapex 120. The question is, has anyone seen, heard of, or built a miter station that is compatible with this saw? The portable sytems seem to pricey and flimsy, are too long to fit in my alloted space and "I like my shopbuilt station" to say the least, especially the custom lenghts on the rt and lft side of the saw. Any suggestions? Thanks, "Chief".


----------

